#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Starting an eCommerce Venture in SL

## Neo

Hello Hub,

I am planning to launch an eCommerce business in SL, I would like to know what are the key areas I should consider before I launch and to operate successfully? additionally, what are the current issues and challenges are you facing as a consumer? :Confused:

----------


## Arthifac

Try to start from colombo then u can easyly access the area and you can give a good service from here and try to give a good service to your customers . And Bro i can supply the items for u I'm already supplying items for online companies you can see my items from following facebook pages 
1.Orders.lk
2.doozy.lk
3.Youth selections.lk 

My contact number is 0776623303

----------


## Neo

> Try to start from colombo then u can easyly access the area and you can give a good service from here and try to give a good service to your customers . And Bro i can supply the items for u I'm already supplying items for online companies you can see my items from following facebook pages 
> 1.Orders.lk
> 2.doozy.lk
> 3.Youth selections.lk 
> 
> My contact number is 0776623303


Thank you for the information Arthifac. I will contact you.  :Smile:

----------

